

If BitTorrent were designed today, what would be differences in protocol? - razin
http://www.quora.com/BitTorrent-protocol/If-BitTorrent-were-to-be-designed-today-what-would-be-some-key-differences-in-the-protocol

======
razin
Question in full:

If BitTorrent were to be designed today, what would be some key differences in
the protocol?

Had to sacrifice grammar to make the 80 character limit.

